# VT Phaser Twin amp $400, Drummondville, Qc



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My first really loud amp was one of these. If it was closer I might actually buy it for old time's sake (even though I have no real use for it).

I managed to get a pretty solid tone out of that SS amp.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

The one I had from many years ago had original greenbacks in it.


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 9, 2007)

That one looks to be in great shape. I remember the VT amps at Music City in North Bay when I was a teen in High School.The owner 
Russ Smith would let us play around with them although he knew we had no money.Back then no one really gave a damn if it was tube or not as long as they sounded good and they did. His kindness payed off later when we turned full time .Although we left North Bay for greener pastures, we went out of our way to buy as much gear from them as we could. Never did get a VT though!


----------

